#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Re:please upload mathematics ebook for gate exam

## JSRSDSAS

I want ebook for mathematics for preparing for gate exam





  Similar Threads: Advance engineering mathematics by r k jain latest edition e book need.. Plz upload please upload all the mathematics textbook of G V kumbhojkar ? hey guys! can anyone upload Numerical Methods for Mathematics, Science and Engineering by John H.Mathews Ebook for preparation for gate exam Please upload the engineering mathematics by R D Sharma

----------


## amos.0119

To download the study material follow the given link.


http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...ual-(PDF)-Read


Also you can search the study material of your choice. To search study material go to the home page and type the name of the book in the search box which will  be shown at upper left corner of the screen with the title "Search". Then click the attachment download will start by itself.

----------


## JSRSDSAS

Thank u sir for the suggestion it was very helpful

----------

